# Stepmother of the Groom....eeek, what do I wear?



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Right my DH's eldest son is getting married at the beginning of October. That makes me...stepmother of the groom. 

As absolutely terrified as I am at becoming a mother in law (sort of) at such a tender age, my real dilemna right now is what to wear. In the absence of Trrinny and Susannah rushing to rescue me I really need your help. The problem is I'm not slim (size 14 on a good day with the right push-me-pull-you underwear), I am not tall (5ft 2in), I have a rather prominent bust...err...try 34G and counting but...and I am not particularly young or particularly old (36). The wedding is, as I say, October so it's not particularly summer but not especially cold. I have a real hourglass figure with the aformentioned impressive boobs being fairly prominent and the most chunky horrible upper arms that I really would rather cover. I know what normally suits me is something with a defined waist, A line skirt and loose 3/4 length (minimum) sleeves. I can get away with bold and bright colours and prints because I have olive skin and dark hair/eyes and, actually, I love prints and colours anyway so don't mind them at all. 
I would not normally mind much what I put on as I have plenty of smartish clothes I could wear to a formal occasion but then I'm normally in the back of the pictures trying not to be seen and mostly succeeding due to the height thing. I imagine, I'm going to be slightly more in demand for actually putting in a proper appearance in the pictures this time, what with being married to the groom's dad and all, and I'd really just like to look fairly ok without looking mumsy, old or fat - bear in mind DH has a much slimmer but much older first wife I have to look better than! 

I have searched all the stores locally and it's all summery sleeveless of shoestring sleeved stuff or stuff with a waistband right under bust (read in the middle of mine on my moutainous mammaries) or it's all slimline or it's all party and evening, or it's all...well, it's just no good for me. I have exhausted all the usual places like Next, Monsoon, Bentalls, John Lewis, Empire Stores, Great Universal and most of the smaller boutique like high street vendors. Can anyone recommend a good fashion group / catalogue that had a good range of clothing to suit the awkwardly not-quite-middle-aged-without-being-mumsy types for a formal occasion? Or shall I just take advantage of my shortness and get behind everyone else in the pictures and have a sudden need to "attend to" DS when the call goes out for me to smile sweetly and not hate how I'll look in the pictures...yes I know everyone will be looking at the bride and groom... doesn't stop me being vain...  

...can you tell I am not a fan of having my picture taken? 

Anyway, any help would be most appreciated, if only to help me deal with obviously poor mental body image I have and the complete In Denial I am going through about the possibility of step-grandchildren soon... 

C~x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When you know, let me know!

My stepson is getting married the month after yours and I still have baby fat... not much, but enough to stop me wearing sl-l-l-l-linky things. And I have monster mams too!  

I'm the same age as you, too.

Go for the young I'd say, as that's the edge you have on the ex.

Blimey, I hadn't even thought of the need to out-glam her! She's five years older than me but a size eight...  
I'll just wear Robert as my fashion accessory - he's so gorgeous people will notice him instead and I can hold him in front of my wobbly tum. Is a papoose a no-no at a wedding?  

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I saw this bolero top in Evans

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=20554&storeId=12553&categoryId=129901&parent_category_rn=&productId=717448&langId=-1

which is a useful coverup for arms. Somewhere like Per Una or Debenhams have nice dresses/weddingy type clothes & you can check them out on-line.

Also try Marisota on-line as they have some lovely things in there.

Oh & La Redoute do the same things in different lengths & colours which might be useful too.

I do sympathise as all the trends are empire line & as I have big boobs I can't get anything to fit so the line comes under my bust instead of halfway down my boobs 

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was going to suggest Monsoon as I have a similar figure to yours, and am the same height, and find them great for bits that really flatter. Have you seen anything you like that could maybe be slightly altered to give it the fit you need? I've done that on a few dresses as I hate having a baggy waist which makes me look round rather than curvy.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know exactly where you are coming from, I have 36f/g (depending on bra) bangers (as Gok would say ) a size 14 and 5ft so I struggle with occassion wear too. I actually had a look on Gok Wans website which goes through your shaped, colouring etc and then tells you the best things to wear etc found it really helpful. http://gok.channel4.com/

A couple of places I really like for occassion wear are principles and monsoon.
Do you know what coulours are being used for the wedding? as that helps.. I always check to find out whether I will clash or complement.

As you have a good sized bust excentuating that will draw attention away to any bits and bobs you dont feel comfortable about. And little bolleros and wraps are a god send. I tend to go for seperates as my bust normally means I have to have a lot bigger size on top than on the bottom, so If I wear a dress I tend to look like im pregnant 
Accesorize is also an excellent place for all the little bits like a clutch bag, hat, jewellery and wraps etc.

All the very best 
Corrina xx

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

I have a pretty good idea about what will look good on me, both shape and colour and, I think half the problem is I do have a fairly specific idea of what I want as a result. As usual I am approaching the whole thing wrong and looking for the dress/outfit I imagined rather than starting with the blank canvas.  
The bride's party is in golds and browns I think. I won't be trying to match I don't think but I am sticking both DH and DS in brown suits with gold ties....aaaah  
Never thought about Marisota or LaRedoute. I tried Monsoon but it was all too summery. Perhpas look again in a week or so now the autumn range ought to be in. I think I'll take a look at them all. 

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Debenhams had some really nice stuff when I googled them.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I thought this was pretty

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_60239_621453_-1

& this for colours

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_60239_591543_-1

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You know I looked in Debenhams and never saw anything like that. That gold dress is stunning...and the deep red too. Actually I can do halterneck but, I guess I'd want a jacket to go too. Hmm...food for thought.


Elaine, stepgran at 29...  Ok, did you have a crisis about it? I swear I am more ansty about the propsect than I am about the thought of chasing 40 these days... 


C~x


----------

